
Cities, innovation, and clustering: an interview with Enrico Moretti - jseliger
https://www.richmondfed.org/publications/research/econ_focus/2019/q1/interview
======
jseliger
The kind of data that's been found on cities and innovation clustering is why
I'm skeptical that remote work is going to become a major, common modality.

That said, the way cities practice exclusionary zoning is pushing companies
and workers towards remote:
[https://www.citylab.com/equity/2019/09/affordable-home-
jobs-...](https://www.citylab.com/equity/2019/09/affordable-home-jobs-
building-employment/595195).

